# LAN Attansinc suppoprt?



## Lobster (Nov 20, 2008)

Why FreeBSD dont work with LAN Attansinc L1 & L2 ethernet adapters?

Way are present in Eee PC and in many Asus motherboards...


----------



## vermaden (Nov 20, 2008)

Chekc this mate:
http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2008-09/msg00424.html

There is the driver attached.


----------



## Alt (Nov 20, 2008)

For L1 i updated my system to RELENG_7 (7.1-PRERELEASE), and it works ok.


----------

